

The point of writing software isn't to maintain it forever - richo
http://richo.psych0tik.net/blog/2013/04/24/the-point-of-writing-software-isnt-to-maintain-it-forever/

======
Millennium
Eternal maintenance is not the point of writing software; it's just an
unfortunate inevitability.

~~~
amitparikh
Exactly. And the example given (cron) was designed with the Unix-mentality of
writing a program that does one thing really well and does it without
breaking. Yeah, sure, some may argue that cron is fairly complicated, but it
doesn't suffer from the maintainability needs of a _very_ complex piece of
software like some enterprise systems.

~~~
richo
Shouldn't that be what we're striving for?

Much though I really hate to admit this, npm and the node community are on the
right track here.

